# Dealing with those "Forward this and....." emails.



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2006)

No, Bill Gates is not going to send you $100 for forwarding on this email.
No, that little 11 yr old girl is not going to get money from teh Red Cross if you report this 100 times.
No, Microsoft ic not tracking this email.
No, sending me this email is not going to install the super duper antivirus tissue paper on my system.

Every day, I get at least 1 of these or a thousand other email chain letters. I am constantly surprised at this, because often those forwarding them are intelligent and educated people. 

Before you forward on the next virus warning, sob story, free offer, etc, check it out with the guys who track these things.

http://www.snopes.com/


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 19, 2006)

I know I get atleast 5 a week or more from this types of people.
It just pisses you off.
terry


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 19, 2006)

This has also spread to the MySpace, FaceBook and other social networking sites. Some people seem to think that posting these messages actually means something ... or perhaps they just can't think of something to post on their own. 

I have yet to suffer any of the negative consequences for not forwarding this junk.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 19, 2006)

my 13 year old daughter forwarded me an email dealing with a lost child, requesting that the email be forwarded to as many people as possible.  Five minutes later, she emailed the disclaimer on that very email from snopes.

That's my clever girl.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 19, 2006)

I just delete them.

However, the fun emails are the ones trying to fake you out so you log into your bank, paypal, or whatever.  After send Paypal and ebay the offending emails, I finally figured I would go see if the perps site is hackable.  That makes it fun!  Often times you can really mess with them.

Even more insulting is the emails from some Bank manager in Etheopia who has found a large sum of money but wants to launder it through you bank account, meanwhile taking you to the cleaners.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 19, 2006)

Delete button is probably the most used one on my keyboard when I'm reading my mails. I don't even click on them, just read the Subject and sender and if I don't know them ... goodbye.


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 19, 2006)

i like to respond by replying with one of the two following links, if its an especially bad chain mail i send them both:

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare.php

http://www.softlab.ece.ntua.gr/%7Esivann/pub/swf/may02-smilepop-soapbox4.swf


----------



## Kreth (Apr 19, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> However, the fun emails are the ones trying to fake you out so you log into your bank, paypal, or whatever. After send Paypal and ebay the offending emails, I finally figured I would go see if the perps site is hackable. That makes it fun! Often times you can really mess with them.


Usually these scam sites are just a front for a db to collect login info. I make up profane login info and "login" to the site several times. If enough people do that, it pollutes the scammers db and they have to dump the whole thing. Just be careful that your av software is up to date before trying this.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 19, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Usually these scam sites are just a front for a db to collect login info. I make up profane login info and "login" to the site several times. If enough people do that, it pollutes the scammers db and they have to dump the whole thing. Just be careful that your av software is up to date before trying this.



I do that too. I Make up all kinds of stuff and put that in there for that very purpose.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 19, 2006)

I send people links to snopes all the time... the funny thing is, I get these responses back that are, at best, hurt, because they were trying to do something nice and it backfired - like it was somehow my fault that they send a bogus email.

As far as the jokes or good wish emails that say "send to x people and you will get...", if I like the joke or good wish, I will send it on, but first I will strip the "send to x people..." part out of the email.  I have yet to suffer any of the horrific fates listed.:idunno:  Maybe it just hasn't caught up with me yet.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2006)

Dear Well Meaning Person,
  After receiving your email concerning this tragic/fortuitous event, I checked it against the hoax listings at Snopes and sadly found it to be listed <insert link here>. A shame as I know you had the best of intentions. 

2 small pieces of advice if I may:
1- Check out Snopes before forwarding such things on.
2- Strip out the other peoples email addresses. If I were a spammer, you would have given me quite a nice gift, and we all know spammers suck.  Use the BCC feature instead.

Best Wishes,
 Guy you Spammed with the Turkey Spam.


----------



## Carol (Apr 19, 2006)

Unfortunately the bulk of these that I get are mails from my mom and my best friend's mom...both very nice ladies in their 70's.

Telling them to look it up on Snopes doesn't really work.

Ahh, the things I do for family.


----------



## Kreth (Apr 20, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Dear Well Meaning Person,
> After receiving your email concerning this tragic/fortuitous event, I checked it against the hoax listings at Snopes and sadly found it to be listed <insert link here>. A shame as I know you had the best of intentions.
> 
> 2 small pieces of advice if I may:
> ...


Personally I go with:
"Quit spamming me with this ****, n00b!"


:uhyeah:


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 20, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the bulk of these that I get are mails from my mom and my best friend's mom...both very nice ladies in their 70's.
> 
> Telling them to look it up on Snopes doesn't really work.
> 
> Ahh, the things I do for family.



In this case, I just politely delete them and not say anything.  If asked about the email, I just politely avoid the conversation.


----------

